# JUNE 2007 Member Monthly drawing - Redneckhntr



## Jim (Jun 4, 2007)

JUNE 2007 Member Monthly drawing 

This Months winner is Redneckhntr. 

I had my son pull the name out of a bag and I video taped it with a Digicam. My intentions were to post it on youtube, and link it to this thread so everyone could see us pull a name out of the bag. Well....The video was 104MB and YOUTUBE only allows 100MB. So Your going to have to trust me. 

Redneckhntr you will be getting a Custom painted Crankbait that I purchased from PCBAITS. These are prototypes, so you are a lucky. I purchsed 2, I'm keeping one.


----------

